# Patrolman David Ortiz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*
*David Ortiz*
El Paso Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Monday, March 14, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 9 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident

*Incident Date:* 3/10/2016

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Patrolman David Ortiz succumbed to injuries sustained four days earlier when his police motorcycle was struck from behind at the intersection of Lee Trevino Drive and Vista Del Sol Drive.

The impact pushed his motorcycle into the vehicle in front of him, and became trapped underneath one of the vehicles involved in the crash. He was able to pulled from underneath the vehicle. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his inuries.

Patrolman Ortiz had served with the El Paso Police Department for nine years and was assigned to the Pebble Hills Region Command.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Greg Allen
El Paso Police Department
911 North Raynor Street
El Paso, TX 79903

Phone: (915) 564-7000

Read more: Patrolman David Ortiz


----------

